

Why Boston fails young entrepreneurs - jmcannon
http://cortlandtjohnson.com/why-boston-fails-young-entrepreneurs/

======
acconrad
So true. I live in Boston and I've been to these events, and he's hit the nail
on the head. You would think having Boston be ranked the #1 spot for
innovation 2 years in a row would inspire the community to rally together and
keep its young talent.

